# Vertical MTM Klipsch Icon center better!



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Yeah I had to flip the center sideways vertical it sounds much better than horizontal but seems too high for full-screen movies.
Why does voice just sound wrong when Center channel is flipped Horizontal normal placement sounds wrong?


Sadly flipping it vertical is not an option for full screen/REAL widescreen movies.
I don't like black bars either  widescreen on, a wide tv? weird


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Yeah, there are a lot of issues with horizontal MTM center channel speakers. They will generally sound better if placed vertically. When in the horizontal position, unless you are sitting in the sweet spot, you will usually get some cancellation of some frequencies resulting in pretty poor off-axis response, comb filtering and lobing. The MTM center is a compromise that many of us have to make in our home theaters. Ideally our center speaker would be identical to our L & R, be placed exactly in the middle of the two and at the same height. Of course LCD, CRT and Plasma monitors are not acoustically transparent so most of us place a horizontal MTM center above or below.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

nova said:


> Yeah, there are a lot of issues with horizontal MTM center channel speakers. They will generally sound better if placed vertically. When in the horizontal position, unless you are sitting in the sweet spot, you will usually get some cancellation of some frequencies resulting in pretty poor off-axis response, comb filtering and lobing. The MTM center is a compromise that many of us have to make in our home theaters. Ideally our center speaker would be identical to our L & R, be placed exactly in the middle of the two and at the same height. Of course LCD, CRT and Plasma monitors are not acoustically transparent so most of us place a horizontal MTM center above or below.


The horn also looks smaller than Kf 26 towers, making treble un-even :dumbcrazy: , which dosnt match with towers horn size?:nono:
A larger $400 center would work perfect why no trim line??For bigger center ,.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Maybe I am just dissapointed at performance of this center channel near reference level it starts to distort.
They sound better a lot below ref lvl. Max I can go is volume 70 and sound good.


----------

